# BOOMING...Springtail and Isopod Cultures



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Springtail and Isopod Cultures - a sampling of what booming cultures look like outside of the tank. Banging music included...LOL

Click on "Video" and select "Springtail and Isopod Cultures"

miniconservatory's Channel - YouTube

Happy Frogging!


----------



## Chillean frog (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats awesome!!! what are you using in your cultures?


----------

